# Text Of AWB Of 2022



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/house-bill/1808/text


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting RPD
We must hope it is DOA in the Senate


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I found it comical that the legislation explicitly exempted actual "weapons of war".
_M–1 Carbines
M–1 Garand
SKS type rifles_

This legislation, even if it dies, may push me toward ensuring I have some of those "antiques", as Jerry "The Penguin" Nadler called them, in my collection.
I'll never give up my ARs, and I'm always looking for a modernized AK, but it couldn't hurt to have a few throwbacks in the mix to show the ATF when they come sniffin'.
"No sir, I only have these battle rifles here that can put a hole through three men standing in a row. None of those scary black guns around here. Those all wandered off."


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I found it comical that the legislation explicitly exempted actual "weapons of war".
> _M–1 Carbines
> M–1 Garand
> SKS type rifles_
> ........


Like... what? You expect lawmakers to actually _understand_ that which they're trying to legislate?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like... what? You expect lawmakers to actually _understand_ that which they're trying to legislate?


I watched that, and also caught Massie do it again live during the 1 hour floor debate time before the vote. I watched Jared's (Guns & Gadgets) live stream most of the day.
Despite plainly articulated facts that blow away their premise entirely, they still stick to the lie.
It proves their intentions regardless of their claims.

Ban them first.
Wait for the next attack.
Demand they be turned in.
Confiscate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ......
> Ban them first.
> Wait for the next attack.
> Demand they be turned in.
> Confiscate.


Then repeat ad infitum when shotties, pistols, bolts, levers etc get used. Won't be too long before butter knives need serialized and 4473s.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I would encourage people to read the "Summary" tab on the page @rice paddy daddy linked.
Two things struck me that I was unaware of based on my reading of the bill's text.

_A licensed gun dealer must conduct a background check prior to the sale or transfer of a grandfathered SAW (semiautomatic assault weapon) *between private parties*. _
_The bill permits continued possession of, *but prohibits sale or transfer of*, a grandfathered LCAFD (large capacity ammunition feeding device)._
So they are apparently trying to institute a universal background check for all salty bois, even between private parties, even in states that don't have such laws. In Texas, for example, I can sell any non-NFA firearm to anyone without a background check taking place or involving an FFL at all.

They're also trying to make it impossible to sell, give away for free, or even pass down via inheritance, any magazine with a capacity larger than 15 rounds.
That's insane.
I might consider moving all my stuff into my gun trust if this has any real chance of passing. Then it's never "transferred" to anyone who's part of the trust, just to the trust itself before enactment of this stupid law.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm glad all the loaded magazines I have In USGI bandoliers for my M1 Carbines are all 15 rounders.
They feed better than the 30's anyway.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

All my mags self-identify as 5-rd.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How will they know which mag went where?? No serial numbers to trace. Unless your stupid enough to admit to having them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is the camels nose under the tent legislation. Succeed and the Granada, sks and m-1 carbines will not be safe for long.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> How will they know which mag went where?? No serial numbers to trace. Unless your stupid enough to admit to having them.


The bill designates that all future mags with a capacity higher that 15 will be stamped with a date of manufacture. If you have one without this, you could be asked about how you acquired it to see if it was illegally transferred.
Without a warrant, they can pound sand, but the underlying problem remains that you will no longer legally be able to pass them down or sell them with the gun.


----------



## Cellcounter10 (10 mo ago)

Don't believe the ATF, FBI, etc doesn't monitor this forum. They do.


----------

